# Freezing Egg/Embryos to extend fertility/social reasons



## Felicity77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum and am hoping to get some help and advice from anyone who has been in a similar situation to me or is currently undergoing fertility treatment to freeze embryos for future pregnancies.

I am currently not in a situation where I can have a child however I have been to the London Fertility Centre (LFC) open day to find out about freezing embyros. I do have a partner and we definitly want children in the future but are not in a situation where we currently can or wish to.

I am 34 years old, so it seems to me if I want to do this I should do it soon to ensure as young and healthy eggs as I can. I have a few freinds who have been heartbroken to find they cannot have children due to 'leaving it to late' (this was not by choice, they were not in a situation where they could before this) and I would be very upset to find the same thing happen to me.

It is very expensive, but on the other hand its such an important thing that it definitly seems worth doing to me.

Anyway, if anyone else has done this or is thinking of freezing their eggs and or embryos for future use I would love to hear from them.

Thank you!


(Not sure if I am posting this in the right section!)


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Felicity,

I personally wouldn't do this.  When where you hoping to try and use your embryo's?  

You would have no guarantee that you would get pregnant using your frozen Embryo's even if they were top grades.  If you research this, you will discover that not all Embryo's survive the thaw and you also have a lower success rate from frozen embies.  You are also paying out a lot of money.  IVF is not an easy option and most women would not go through it out of choice.

You say part of it is social reasons? But I can honestly tell you, that there is never a right time to have a child.  There is also a lot of media rubbish, that you hit 35 yrs of age and your fertility declines over night!  My cousin had her first child naturally at 42 yrs old and her second child naturally at 46 yrs old! 

Unfortunately we have no control over these things sometimes and if you think that in 5 years time you can just use your frozen embies and get pregnant straight away, then I really think you could be in for a major disappointment.    

Good luck
Stacey


----------

